# Drucken einer PDF Datei per javascript



## Michelle85 (27. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar schreibe ich gerade ein Webbasiertes Contenmanagement System in PHP.
Dort gibt es eine Hitlist-Seite, die mir die Ergebnisse einer vorherigen Suche auflistet.
Bei dieser Auflistung gibt es einen Druck-Button, mit der ich z.B. die zugehörige Rechnung(PDF-Datei) drucken möchte.
Vom Sinn her verstehe ich das so:
Ich muss ein neues Fenster mit der PDF Datei öffnen und dieses Fenster dann drucken.
Doch leider druckt, mein Code mir immer wieder das andere Fenster mit der Auflistung.

Bin am verzweifeln. 
Hab schon alle Codeschnipsel, die ich im Forum finden konnte gestestet nichts hat funktioniert!

Hier mal mein Code:

```
<?php
function druck (&$druck,&$table)
{   
  // noch inaktiv wegen Testzwecken
  /*
	$abfrage="select link from $table where ID = '$druck' "; 
	$query =mysql_query($abfrage);	//in eine ARRAY schreiben
	$row = mysql_fetch_array($query,MYSQL_BOTH  );
	echo "<td> $row[0] </td>"; 
  */
	  ?>
	   <a href="javascript:oeffnefenster('https://localhost/projekt/testdateien/test.pdf ');">Drucken</a>
	
      <script type="text/javascript">
	
	      function oeffnefenster (url) 
        {
	        fenster = window.open(url, "fenster1", "width=600,height=500,status=yes,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,menubar=yes,status=yes");
	        fenster.focus();
	        fenster.print();
	    }
      </script>


	
	<?php	
}
?>
```


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Noch eine Frage zum Schluss: 
Kann ich die PDF auch ausdrucken ohne ein neues Fenster zu öffnen ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2006)

Führe die print() Anweisung mal zeitverzögert aus.
Grund: es dauert schon ein wenig, bis das PDF offen ist..... führst du die Anweisung sofort aus, befindet sich da noch das Dokument, welches vorher in dem Fenster war(ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung).

Zu der anderen Frage: du könntest bspw. ein verstecktes iFrame Benutzen, in welches du das PDF lädts.


----------

